# kernel 4.16 questions

## albright

running 4.16.1 on thinkpad x1 carbon (4th gen) and I

notice

1. intel microcode does not load - are the fixes in the new kernel ??

2. i915: unknown parameter 'enable_guc_loading' ignored  -- why the change?

3. i915: unknown parameter 'enable_guc_submission' ignored -- why the change?

any insight appreciated ...

----------

## Jaglover

I'd say very likely your kernel config is broken in some way.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> I'd say very likely your kernel config is broken in some way.

 

always possible - but everything works fine; just a "make silentoldconfig"

from the 4.15 kernel config. No i915 or firmware changes came up that

I saw...

----------

## Jaglover

See Documentation/admin-guide/README.rst for valid make targets. I would certainly not do silentoldconfig, BTW, this target is done by make automatically.

In your first post you tell firmwares do not load and now you say everything works fine?  :Wink: 

----------

## albright

So ... nobody know what's up with the 4.16 kernel

and i915?

I've found out that rc6 has been disappeared (see Torvald's own worlds:

https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_params.c?h=v4.16&id=fb6db0f5bf1d4d3a4af6242e287fa795221ec5b8

semaphores is gone as well (via modinfo)

but modinfo still shows guc info so I'm still wondering why it is

an "unknown parameter" in dmesg.

perhaps I have to build the guc firmware explicitly into the kernel? (never had to before)

----------

## Gusar

Take a closer look at the modinfo output  :Smile: . The parameters you're trying to use are not there, but there is an enable_guc parameter:

```
parm:           enable_guc:Enable GuC load for GuC submission and/or HuC load. Required functionality can be selected using bitmask values. (-1=auto, 0=disable [default], 1=GuC submission, 2=HuC load) (int)
```

I went looking through the git log, the change happened in December 2017: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/gpu/drm/i915?id=121981fafe699d9f398a3c717912ef4eae6719b1

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Take a closer look at the modinfo output

 

thanks Gusar - I didn't notice they changed the *name*   :Confused: 

----------

## bunder

 *albright wrote:*   

> I've found out that rc6 has been disappeared (see Torvald's own worlds:
> 
> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_params.c?h=v4.16&id=fb6db0f5bf1d4d3a4af6242e287fa795221ec5b8

 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.   :Mad: 

I still need that.  4.14 totally trashed my new laptop.  Turning off rc6 was the only way I could keep xorg from flickering like mad.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Turning off rc6 was the only way I could keep xorg from flickering like mad

 

perhaps gentoo should issue a patchset to turn RC6 control back on in the gentoo kernel?

----------

## Maitreya

Just for that one user?

You can try, but don't blame them for not wanting.

You could easily roll your own patches, as that link has it.

----------

